# Cuteness Alert!  new kids, 7 hours old



## ozro

just to brighten everyone's spirit.
born this morning, a buck and a doe
half boer, mother "Susan"
half nubian, father "Boris"( killed by wolves)
Boris' bloodline lives, i am pleased about that.

i havn't named them yet but am leaning to "Buckwheat" and "Darla"

name suggestions welcome


----------



## ozro

where is my picture? it said it loaded


----------



## gallantwarrior

Congratulations!!  We have 10 new kids here.  Three have names: Hazel (a runt from a litter of three), and Snowflake and Belle, named for their grannies.  They are recruits to replace mortalities in our milking herd.  The others will sacrifice themselves to help keep the others alive...
And you can't get any cuter than kids, can you?
Enjoy!


----------



## gallantwarrior

PS: I'm off-grid in Alaska.  Are you Apache?


----------



## ozro

try again


----------



## ozro

gallantwarrior said:


> PS: I'm off-grid in Alaska.  Are you Apache?


no I am anglo


----------



## gallantwarrior

ozro said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> PS: I'm off-grid in Alaska.  Are you Apache?
> 
> 
> 
> no I am anglo
Click to expand...

What kind of goats do you have?  Do you keep them for pets?


----------



## ozro

I have boers but traded for a nubian buck last year. 
all my animals are pets. 
I seem to attract spoiled animals.


gallantwarrior said:


> ozro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> PS: I'm off-grid in Alaska.  Are you Apache?
> 
> 
> 
> no I am anglo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What kind of goats do you have?  Do you keep them for pets?
Click to expand...


----------



## ozro

i do keep goats for milk and meat, even if i treat them like pets. even my chickens and turkeys are tame spoiled things.
ever see a steer beg? lol.


----------



## gallantwarrior

I prefer La Manchas and La Mancha crosses here.  Lots of ears freeze off when the kids are born and those long-eared breeds are at most risk.  I try to breed for later kidding and the last batch was born two weeks ago.  It still freezes at night but no so badly that the does can't get the kids cleaned up and warm enough not to freeze their ears off.  Since I'm trying to build a dairy business, I do  have to sell the culls, both doelings and bucklings.  I also have to pay attention to genetics.  I have two bucks to keep things varied enough to avoid inbreeding and I have to change them out every couple of years.  But I love watching the kiddos.  They are that cute.  Not a lot of TV out this way, of course.


----------



## ozro

gallantwarrior said:


> I prefer La Manchas and La Mancha crosses here.  Lots of ears freeze off when the kids are born and those long-eared breeds are at most risk.  I try to breed for later kidding and the last batch was born two weeks ago.  It still freezes at night but no so badly that the does can't get the kids cleaned up and warm enough not to freeze their ears off.  Since I'm trying to build a dairy business, I do  have to sell the culls, both doelings and bucklings.  I also have to pay attention to genetics.  I have two bucks to keep things varied enough to avoid inbreeding and I have to change them out every couple of years.  But I love watching the kiddos.  They are that cute.  Not a lot of TV out this way, of course.


I think our last freeze was almost 2 weeks ago. I usually dont keep bucklings unless i whether them, but i will keep this guy. i will just have to keep sis and momma seperate from him.


----------



## gallantwarrior

ozro said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer La Manchas and La Mancha crosses here.  Lots of ears freeze off when the kids are born and those long-eared breeds are at most risk.  I try to breed for later kidding and the last batch was born two weeks ago.  It still freezes at night but no so badly that the does can't get the kids cleaned up and warm enough not to freeze their ears off.  Since I'm trying to build a dairy business, I do  have to sell the culls, both doelings and bucklings.  I also have to pay attention to genetics.  I have two bucks to keep things varied enough to avoid inbreeding and I have to change them out every couple of years.  But I love watching the kiddos.  They are that cute.  Not a lot of TV out this way, of course.
> 
> 
> 
> I think our last freeze was almost 2 weeks ago. I usually dont keep bucklings unless i whether them, but i will keep this guy. i will just have to keep sis and momma seperate from him.
Click to expand...

Keeping him as a buck?


----------



## ozro

gallantwarrior said:


> ozro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer La Manchas and La Mancha crosses here.  Lots of ears freeze off when the kids are born and those long-eared breeds are at most risk.  I try to breed for later kidding and the last batch was born two weeks ago.  It still freezes at night but no so badly that the does can't get the kids cleaned up and warm enough not to freeze their ears off.  Since I'm trying to build a dairy business, I do  have to sell the culls, both doelings and bucklings.  I also have to pay attention to genetics.  I have two bucks to keep things varied enough to avoid inbreeding and I have to change them out every couple of years.  But I love watching the kiddos.  They are that cute.  Not a lot of TV out this way, of course.
> 
> 
> 
> I think our last freeze was almost 2 weeks ago. I usually dont keep bucklings unless i whether them, but i will keep this guy. i will just have to keep sis and momma seperate from him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keeping him as a buck?
Click to expand...

yeah, his daddy was a beast. I have big hopes


----------



## gallantwarrior

I have one sister-brother pair and am careful to keep them apart during the rut.  Fortunately, she matched up with my big Alpine buck and had two beautiful kids, one buckling, on doeling.  But she's got a third teat (she was passed to me from a friend who was thinning her herd.  I  didn't know about the third teat until she arrived...the goat, not the friend).  I cannot breed her kids for that reason.  She's a great mom, though. She adopted a pair of orphans when she arrives last year.


----------



## gallantwarrior

ozro said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ozro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer La Manchas and La Mancha crosses here.  Lots of ears freeze off when the kids are born and those long-eared breeds are at most risk.  I try to breed for later kidding and the last batch was born two weeks ago.  It still freezes at night but no so badly that the does can't get the kids cleaned up and warm enough not to freeze their ears off.  Since I'm trying to build a dairy business, I do  have to sell the culls, both doelings and bucklings.  I also have to pay attention to genetics.  I have two bucks to keep things varied enough to avoid inbreeding and I have to change them out every couple of years.  But I love watching the kiddos.  They are that cute.  Not a lot of TV out this way, of course.
> 
> 
> 
> I think our last freeze was almost 2 weeks ago. I usually dont keep bucklings unless i whether them, but i will keep this guy. i will just have to keep sis and momma seperate from him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keeping him as a buck?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah, his daddy was a beast. I have big hopes
Click to expand...

You're breeding purebred Boers?


----------



## ozro

gallantwarrior said:


> ozro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ozro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer La Manchas and La Mancha crosses here.  Lots of ears freeze off when the kids are born and those long-eared breeds are at most risk.  I try to breed for later kidding and the last batch was born two weeks ago.  It still freezes at night but no so badly that the does can't get the kids cleaned up and warm enough not to freeze their ears off.  Since I'm trying to build a dairy business, I do  have to sell the culls, both doelings and bucklings.  I also have to pay attention to genetics.  I have two bucks to keep things varied enough to avoid inbreeding and I have to change them out every couple of years.  But I love watching the kiddos.  They are that cute.  Not a lot of TV out this way, of course.
> 
> 
> 
> I think our last freeze was almost 2 weeks ago. I usually dont keep bucklings unless i whether them, but i will keep this guy. i will just have to keep sis and momma seperate from him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keeping him as a buck?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah, his daddy was a beast. I have big hopes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're breeding purebred Boers?
Click to expand...


i have been. I have a boer buck named "one". he used to be "randy", but he tangled with coyotes one night and only has one eye, one ear and one nut. he still sure is randy though and still breeds


----------



## gallantwarrior

ozro said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ozro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ozro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer La Manchas and La Mancha crosses here.  Lots of ears freeze off when the kids are born and those long-eared breeds are at most risk.  I try to breed for later kidding and the last batch was born two weeks ago.  It still freezes at night but no so badly that the does can't get the kids cleaned up and warm enough not to freeze their ears off.  Since I'm trying to build a dairy business, I do  have to sell the culls, both doelings and bucklings.  I also have to pay attention to genetics.  I have two bucks to keep things varied enough to avoid inbreeding and I have to change them out every couple of years.  But I love watching the kiddos.  They are that cute.  Not a lot of TV out this way, of course.
> 
> 
> 
> I think our last freeze was almost 2 weeks ago. I usually dont keep bucklings unless i whether them, but i will keep this guy. i will just have to keep sis and momma seperate from him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keeping him as a buck?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah, his daddy was a beast. I have big hopes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're breeding purebred Boers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i have been. I have a boer buck named "one". he used to be "randy", but he tangled with coyotes one night and only has one eye, one ear and one nut. he still sure is randy though and still breeds
Click to expand...

Funny thing about goats, that "horny as a goat" thing...it's pretty true.  I've had to fend off my boys when they're in the rut.  I hate petting them although handling them keeps them manageable.  They aren't rutty right now so they're pretty cool.  Both respect the hell out of my tom turkey, though.  That bastard is a pain in the butt.  He doesn't care how big a buck you are...


----------



## skye

ozro said:


> i do keep goats for milk and meat, even if i treat them like pets. even my chickens and turkeys are tame spoiled things.
> ever see a steer beg? lol.




you eat your pets?

gross.


----------



## ozro

I also have a share in a herd of Navajo-churro sheep. we keep them in the east klagetoh range, all the other owners are navajo. I am the token anglo. the herd is on the hogan well range. 
turkeys always take charge, even my dogs back down.


gallantwarrior said:


> ozro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ozro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ozro said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think our last freeze was almost 2 weeks ago. I usually dont keep bucklings unless i whether them, but i will keep this guy. i will just have to keep sis and momma seperate from him.
> 
> 
> 
> Keeping him as a buck?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah, his daddy was a beast. I have big hopes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're breeding purebred Boers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i have been. I have a boer buck named "one". he used to be "randy", but he tangled with coyotes one night and only has one eye, one ear and one nut. he still sure is randy though and still breeds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funny thing about goats, that "horny as a goat" thing...it's pretty true.  I've had to fend off my boys when they're in the rut.  I hate petting them although handling them keeps them manageable.  They aren't rutty right now so they're pretty cool.  Both respect the hell out of my tom turkey, though.  That bastard is a pain in the butt.  He doesn't care how big a buck you are...
Click to expand...


----------



## ozro

skye said:


> ozro said:
> 
> 
> 
> i do keep goats for milk and meat, even if i treat them like pets. even my chickens and turkeys are tame spoiled things.
> ever see a steer beg? lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you eat your pets?
> 
> gross.
Click to expand...


yes ma'am. I make sure they don't even  know they are dying, it makes better meat.


----------



## skye

ozro said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ozro said:
> 
> 
> 
> i do keep goats for milk and meat, even if i treat them like pets. even my chickens and turkeys are tame spoiled things.
> ever see a steer beg? lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you eat your pets?
> 
> gross.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes ma'am. I make sure they don't even  know they are dying, it makes better meat.
Click to expand...


that's horrible.


----------



## Unkotare

When’s dinner?


----------



## gallantwarrior

skye said:


> ozro said:
> 
> 
> 
> i do keep goats for milk and meat, even if i treat them like pets. even my chickens and turkeys are tame spoiled things.
> ever see a steer beg? lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you eat your pets?
> 
> gross.
Click to expand...

Nothing says you cannot treat your future meals nicely, you know.  You also cannot keep all the animals born.  I have a vigorous meat demand so I don't get to eat many of my culls.  Turkeys and chickens are meant to make more meat.  I'm not eating cats and dogs, you know.  Keeping goats, chickens and turkeys means I won't be forced to eat the cats and dogs.


----------



## skye

I would never call a plate of dinner "pet".

NEVER.


----------



## ozro

skye said:


> ozro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ozro said:
> 
> 
> 
> i do keep goats for milk and meat, even if i treat them like pets. even my chickens and turkeys are tame spoiled things.
> ever see a steer beg? lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you eat your pets?
> 
> gross.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes ma'am. I make sure they don't even  know they are dying, it makes better meat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that's horrible.
Click to expand...

.
i disagree, my animals all lead a happy spoiled life, much more so than most.
and just where do you think meat comes from? Did you ever join 4h?


----------



## gallantwarrior

ozro said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ozro said:
> 
> 
> 
> i do keep goats for milk and meat, even if i treat them like pets. even my chickens and turkeys are tame spoiled things.
> ever see a steer beg? lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you eat your pets?
> 
> gross.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes ma'am. I make sure they don't even  know they are dying, it makes better meat.
Click to expand...

Most of my meat customers are efficient and also like to kill their animals out of sight of the others.  They pay cash up front and do the work themselves as well as killing the animals humanely and efficiently.


----------



## skye

"pets" my eye.


----------



## ozro

skye said:


> "pets" my eye.



well ma'am, I suggest you dont become a farmer or rancher.


----------



## gallantwarrior

skye said:


> I would never call a plate of dinner "pet".
> 
> NEVER.


What the hell do you eat for dinner?  You understand that your meat bought at a grocery is usually mistreated and mass-produced?  I treat my animals with kindness and respect, regardless of their ultimate destiny.  But it's OK.  You eat what you like and we'll eat what we like.  Thanks.


----------



## skye

gallantwarrior said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would never call a plate of dinner "pet".
> 
> NEVER.
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell do you eat for dinner?  You understand that your meat bought at a grocery is usually mistreated and mass-produced?  I treat my animals with kindness and respect, regardless of their ultimate destiny.  But it's OK.  You eat what you like and we'll eat what we like.  Thanks.
Click to expand...



I eat chicken and fish...i don't eat red meat....but my point is...

I would never call an animal  "pet" if I know the next day i will eat it.

That's all, ok?


----------



## ozro

skye said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would never call a plate of dinner "pet".
> 
> NEVER.
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell do you eat for dinner?  You understand that your meat bought at a grocery is usually mistreated and mass-produced?  I treat my animals with kindness and respect, regardless of their ultimate destiny.  But it's OK.  You eat what you like and we'll eat what we like.  Thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I eat chicken and fish...i don't eat red meat....but my point is...
> 
> I would never call an animal  "pet" if I know the next day i will eat it.
> 
> That's all, ok?
Click to expand...


yes ma'am, it is ok. But if farmers disapear it might become a problem. I doubt that will happen, so please continue to support farmers by buying food at your grocer!


----------



## gallantwarrior

skye said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would never call a plate of dinner "pet".
> 
> NEVER.
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell do you eat for dinner?  You understand that your meat bought at a grocery is usually mistreated and mass-produced?  I treat my animals with kindness and respect, regardless of their ultimate destiny.  But it's OK.  You eat what you like and we'll eat what we like.  Thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I eat chicken and fish...i don't eat red meat....but my point is...
> 
> I would never call an animal  "pet" if I know the next day i will eat it.
> 
> That's all, ok?
Click to expand...

Okay.  I don't call mine pets although my partner does.  I keep telling him not to name the culls, but he keeps doing it.  I don't even like handling the culls all that much because it seems unfair to make friends with them and have them trust you if you will be catching them only to hand them over to the butcher.  My "pets" are the milking does and the breeding bucks.  And even they are more like "production partners" than pets.  I have breeding chickens and turkeys, their offspring become food, either as eggs or meat.


----------



## gallantwarrior

ozro said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would never call a plate of dinner "pet".
> 
> NEVER.
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell do you eat for dinner?  You understand that your meat bought at a grocery is usually mistreated and mass-produced?  I treat my animals with kindness and respect, regardless of their ultimate destiny.  But it's OK.  You eat what you like and we'll eat what we like.  Thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I eat chicken and fish...i don't eat red meat....but my point is...
> 
> I would never call an animal  "pet" if I know the next day i will eat it.
> 
> That's all, ok?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes ma'am, it is ok. But if farmers disapear it might become a problem. I doubt that will happen, so please continue to support farmers by buying food at your grocer!
Click to expand...

But recall that every feathered and finned creature was alive at some point in time.  Food doesn't come from Styrofoam trays.  Someone has to care for those animals.


----------



## skye

ozro said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would never call a plate of dinner "pet".
> 
> NEVER.
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell do you eat for dinner?  You understand that your meat bought at a grocery is usually mistreated and mass-produced?  I treat my animals with kindness and respect, regardless of their ultimate destiny.  But it's OK.  You eat what you like and we'll eat what we like.  Thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I eat chicken and fish...i don't eat red meat....but my point is...
> 
> I would never call an animal  "pet" if I know the next day i will eat it.
> 
> That's all, ok?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes ma'am, it is ok. But if farmers disapear it might become a problem. I doubt that will happen, so please continue to support farmers by buying food at your grocer!
Click to expand...




Then don't start a thread with the words CUTENESS ALERT NEW KIDS 7 hours old

only to tell us you will eat them.

it is gross!  do you know what I mean?


----------



## Likkmee

skye said:


> "pets" my eye.


Vegetables are good people too !


----------



## gallantwarrior

skye said:


> ozro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would never call a plate of dinner "pet".
> 
> NEVER.
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell do you eat for dinner?  You understand that your meat bought at a grocery is usually mistreated and mass-produced?  I treat my animals with kindness and respect, regardless of their ultimate destiny.  But it's OK.  You eat what you like and we'll eat what we like.  Thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I eat chicken and fish...i don't eat red meat....but my point is...
> 
> I would never call an animal  "pet" if I know the next day i will eat it.
> 
> That's all, ok?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes ma'am, it is ok. But if farmers disapear it might become a problem. I doubt that will happen, so please continue to support farmers by buying food at your grocer!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then don't start a thread with the words CUTENESS ALERT NEW KIDS 7 hours old
> 
> only to tell us you will eat them.
> 
> it is gross!  do you know what I mean?
Click to expand...

Future food cannot be cute?


----------



## skye

ok... bye


----------



## ozro

skye said:


> ozro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would never call a plate of dinner "pet".
> 
> NEVER.
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell do you eat for dinner?  You understand that your meat bought at a grocery is usually mistreated and mass-produced?  I treat my animals with kindness and respect, regardless of their ultimate destiny.  But it's OK.  You eat what you like and we'll eat what we like.  Thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I eat chicken and fish...i don't eat red meat....but my point is...
> 
> I would never call an animal  "pet" if I know the next day i will eat it.
> 
> That's all, ok?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes ma'am, it is ok. But if farmers disapear it might become a problem. I doubt that will happen, so please continue to support farmers by buying food at your grocer!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then don't start a thread with the words CUTENESS ALERT NEW KIDS 7 hours old
> 
> only to tell us you will eat them.
> 
> it is gross!  do you know what I mean?
Click to expand...


these ones are destined to be breeders, herd starters. boer-nubian crosses are said to be hardy, good milkers as well as good for meat. 

I didn't put a pic of wooly bully the steer on here....


----------



## ozro

This skye person seems to suggest i should treat meat animals less nicely than the other animals. 

that makes no sense.


----------



## gallantwarrior

My partner "saves" whethers.  I can't think of anything more useless on a dairy farm.  But he insists.  I offer him some promising doelings every year and he tries to "save" the whethers.  His five adult whethers are the most destructive bullies here.  He doesn't bother to teach them to pack or pull carts, both acceptable whether occupations.  They just break down their fences, ruin the hay, and rampage about as they please.  This weekend, I am rebuilding their fences and installing electric fences to contain them.  If this doesn't work, a .44 will.  I'll just claim they broke out and ran off.  No one wants to eat 5-8 yr old whethers.


----------



## gallantwarrior

ozro said:


> This skye person seems to suggest i should treat meat animals less nicely than the other animals.
> 
> that makes no sense.


Skye's OK.  She's just not all that into raising her own food and making the tough decisions or doing the real work.  Better to buy those "murdered" animals after they are packaged.


----------



## ozro

gallantwarrior said:


> My partner "saves" whethers.  I can't think of anything more useless on a dairy farm.  But he insists.  I offer him some promising doelings every year and he tries to "save" the whethers.  His five adult whethers are the most destructive bullies here.  He doesn't bother to teach them to pack or pull carts, both acceptable whether occupations.  They just break down their fences, ruin the hay, and rampage about as they please.  This weekend, I am rebuilding their fences and installing electric fences to contain them.  If this doesn't work, a .44 will.  I'll just claim they broke out and ran off.  No one wants to eat 5-8 yr old whethers.



i usually trade or butcher the whethers, but i keep at least 3 billies around for protection. i have acerage, with range rights. there are fences around the perimeter of the range. they come home at night but free range during the day. 
the sheep i have a share in are on a range two ranges north, and always free range. the sheep (navajo churro)are never butchered. they are too rare, so someone will always trade for them. they give the wool that is spun into yarn to make navajo weavings.


----------



## gallantwarrior

ozro said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> My partner "saves" whethers.  I can't think of anything more useless on a dairy farm.  But he insists.  I offer him some promising doelings every year and he tries to "save" the whethers.  His five adult whethers are the most destructive bullies here.  He doesn't bother to teach them to pack or pull carts, both acceptable whether occupations.  They just break down their fences, ruin the hay, and rampage about as they please.  This weekend, I am rebuilding their fences and installing electric fences to contain them.  If this doesn't work, a .44 will.  I'll just claim they broke out and ran off.  No one wants to eat 5-8 yr old whethers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i usually trade or butcher the whethers, but i keep at least 3 billies around for protection. i have acerage, with range rights. there are fences around the perimeter of the range. they come home at night but free range during the day.
> the sheep i have a share in are on a range two ranges north, and always free range. the sheep (navajo churro)are never butchered. they are too rare, so someone will always trade for them. they give the wool that is spun into yarn to make navajo weavings.
Click to expand...

Nice.  I've seen articles and pictures of Navajo churros.  I hope that as soon as I am developed enough I can bring in some Angoras.  My partner might be satisfied raising them because the whethers actually provide the best mohair.  I'm not sure that churros would do so well in this climate.  I do keep heritage breed turkeys.  I have a breeding pair of Spanish Blacks and two Narragansett hens.  I'll be looking for a Narragansett tom this year.  I'm also looking for some Chanticleer chickens.  
I do love my goats, though.  I had llamas before the goats and am glad that I switched.  Llamas are buttholes.


----------



## ozro

gallantwarrior said:


> ozro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> My partner "saves" whethers.  I can't think of anything more useless on a dairy farm.  But he insists.  I offer him some promising doelings every year and he tries to "save" the whethers.  His five adult whethers are the most destructive bullies here.  He doesn't bother to teach them to pack or pull carts, both acceptable whether occupations.  They just break down their fences, ruin the hay, and rampage about as they please.  This weekend, I am rebuilding their fences and installing electric fences to contain them.  If this doesn't work, a .44 will.  I'll just claim they broke out and ran off.  No one wants to eat 5-8 yr old whethers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i usually trade or butcher the whethers, but i keep at least 3 billies around for protection. i have acerage, with range rights. there are fences around the perimeter of the range. they come home at night but free range during the day.
> the sheep i have a share in are on a range two ranges north, and always free range. the sheep (navajo churro)are never butchered. they are too rare, so someone will always trade for them. they give the wool that is spun into yarn to make navajo weavings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice.  I've seen articles and pictures of Navajo churros.  I hope that as soon as I am developed enough I can bring in some Angoras.  My partner might be satisfied raising them because the whethers actually provide the best mohair.  I'm not sure that churros would do so well in this climate.  I do keep heritage breed turkeys.  I have a breeding pair of Spanish Blacks and two Narragansett hens.  I'll be looking for a Narragansett tom this year.  I'm also looking for some Chanticleer chickens.
> I do love my goats, though.  I had llamas before the goats and am glad that I switched.  Llamas are buttholes.
Click to expand...


I heard about llamas, alpacas as well. 
I want a team of mules but am flabbergasted by the prices of mules


----------



## gallantwarrior

ozro said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ozro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> My partner "saves" whethers.  I can't think of anything more useless on a dairy farm.  But he insists.  I offer him some promising doelings every year and he tries to "save" the whethers.  His five adult whethers are the most destructive bullies here.  He doesn't bother to teach them to pack or pull carts, both acceptable whether occupations.  They just break down their fences, ruin the hay, and rampage about as they please.  This weekend, I am rebuilding their fences and installing electric fences to contain them.  If this doesn't work, a .44 will.  I'll just claim they broke out and ran off.  No one wants to eat 5-8 yr old whethers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i usually trade or butcher the whethers, but i keep at least 3 billies around for protection. i have acerage, with range rights. there are fences around the perimeter of the range. they come home at night but free range during the day.
> the sheep i have a share in are on a range two ranges north, and always free range. the sheep (navajo churro)are never butchered. they are too rare, so someone will always trade for them. they give the wool that is spun into yarn to make navajo weavings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice.  I've seen articles and pictures of Navajo churros.  I hope that as soon as I am developed enough I can bring in some Angoras.  My partner might be satisfied raising them because the whethers actually provide the best mohair.  I'm not sure that churros would do so well in this climate.  I do keep heritage breed turkeys.  I have a breeding pair of Spanish Blacks and two Narragansett hens.  I'll be looking for a Narragansett tom this year.  I'm also looking for some Chanticleer chickens.
> I do love my goats, though.  I had llamas before the goats and am glad that I switched.  Llamas are buttholes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I heard about llamas, alpacas as well.
> I want a team of mules but am flabbergasted by the prices of mules
Click to expand...

Funny.  I was researching mules when I came across llamas.  I ran a packing/hiking/camping business with my team for a while.  I also had three alpacas but the seemed frail.  I discovered goats and liked them so much more than llamas.  When my llama herd succumbed to a situation here, I switched to goats.  Mules are super cool, though, and I hope to maybe acquire one someday.  They aren't that expensive here, but they are hard to come by locally.  In reality, I'd like to build a vardo, get a Gypsy Vanner and see how a camping enterprise might fare here.


----------



## ozro

i


gallantwarrior said:


> ozro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ozro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> My partner "saves" whethers.  I can't think of anything more useless on a dairy farm.  But he insists.  I offer him some promising doelings every year and he tries to "save" the whethers.  His five adult whethers are the most destructive bullies here.  He doesn't bother to teach them to pack or pull carts, both acceptable whether occupations.  They just break down their fences, ruin the hay, and rampage about as they please.  This weekend, I am rebuilding their fences and installing electric fences to contain them.  If this doesn't work, a .44 will.  I'll just claim they broke out and ran off.  No one wants to eat 5-8 yr old whethers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i usually trade or butcher the whethers, but i keep at least 3 billies around for protection. i have acerage, with range rights. there are fences around the perimeter of the range. they come home at night but free range during the day.
> the sheep i have a share in are on a range two ranges north, and always free range. the sheep (navajo churro)are never butchered. they are too rare, so someone will always trade for them. they give the wool that is spun into yarn to make navajo weavings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice.  I've seen articles and pictures of Navajo churros.  I hope that as soon as I am developed enough I can bring in some Angoras.  My partner might be satisfied raising them because the whethers actually provide the best mohair.  I'm not sure that churros would do so well in this climate.  I do keep heritage breed turkeys.  I have a breeding pair of Spanish Blacks and two Narragansett hens.  I'll be looking for a Narragansett tom this year.  I'm also looking for some Chanticleer chickens.
> I do love my goats, though.  I had llamas before the goats and am glad that I switched.  Llamas are buttholes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I heard about llamas, alpacas as well.
> I want a team of mules but am flabbergasted by the prices of mules
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funny.  I was researching mules when I came across llamas.  I ran a packing/hiking/camping business with my team for a while.  I also had three alpacas but the seemed frail.  I discovered goats and liked them so much more than llamas.  When my llama herd succumbed to a situation here, I switched to goats.  Mules are super cool, though, and I hope to maybe acquire one someday.  They aren't that expensive here, but they are hard to come by locally.  In reality, I'd like to build a vardo, get a Gypsy Vanner and see how a camping enterprise might fare here.
Click to expand...


i saw a matched team of jacks sell for 3300 and a saddle jenny sell for 1100 at an auction in gallup nm two weeks ago. a six month old jack went for 700. 
at the same auction, ranch horses were going for 500 to 700. 
mules are expensive 
I bet you could do a camping/hunting trip business and make out well


----------



## gallantwarrior

ozro said:


> i
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ozro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ozro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> My partner "saves" whethers.  I can't think of anything more useless on a dairy farm.  But he insists.  I offer him some promising doelings every year and he tries to "save" the whethers.  His five adult whethers are the most destructive bullies here.  He doesn't bother to teach them to pack or pull carts, both acceptable whether occupations.  They just break down their fences, ruin the hay, and rampage about as they please.  This weekend, I am rebuilding their fences and installing electric fences to contain them.  If this doesn't work, a .44 will.  I'll just claim they broke out and ran off.  No one wants to eat 5-8 yr old whethers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i usually trade or butcher the whethers, but i keep at least 3 billies around for protection. i have acerage, with range rights. there are fences around the perimeter of the range. they come home at night but free range during the day.
> the sheep i have a share in are on a range two ranges north, and always free range. the sheep (navajo churro)are never butchered. they are too rare, so someone will always trade for them. they give the wool that is spun into yarn to make navajo weavings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice.  I've seen articles and pictures of Navajo churros.  I hope that as soon as I am developed enough I can bring in some Angoras.  My partner might be satisfied raising them because the whethers actually provide the best mohair.  I'm not sure that churros would do so well in this climate.  I do keep heritage breed turkeys.  I have a breeding pair of Spanish Blacks and two Narragansett hens.  I'll be looking for a Narragansett tom this year.  I'm also looking for some Chanticleer chickens.
> I do love my goats, though.  I had llamas before the goats and am glad that I switched.  Llamas are buttholes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I heard about llamas, alpacas as well.
> I want a team of mules but am flabbergasted by the prices of mules
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow!  Those prices are cheap compared to the prices here.  Even owning equine stock is expensive.  Brome or timothy goes for $12 to $15 a bale.  And that's the local stuff.  Alfalfa won't even grow here unless you dump tons of lime on the soil.  We have very acidic soils here, great for blueberries but it sucks for hay.  I'd like to get some breeding Scottish Highland cattle.  They do well here and grass-fed beef is very marketable.  Some people make a bit of money selling yak meat, too.  Anything up here has to be winter hardy, of course.  I was surprised at how well my free-range chickens and turkeys did last winter.  The goats do well, except for the previously noted ears.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## ozro

gallantwarrior said:


> ozro said:
> 
> 
> 
> i
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ozro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ozro said:
> 
> 
> 
> i usually trade or butcher the whethers, but i keep at least 3 billies around for protection. i have acerage, with range rights. there are fences around the perimeter of the range. they come home at night but free range during the day.
> the sheep i have a share in are on a range two ranges north, and always free range. the sheep (navajo churro)are never butchered. they are too rare, so someone will always trade for them. they give the wool that is spun into yarn to make navajo weavings.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice.  I've seen articles and pictures of Navajo churros.  I hope that as soon as I am developed enough I can bring in some Angoras.  My partner might be satisfied raising them because the whethers actually provide the best mohair.  I'm not sure that churros would do so well in this climate.  I do keep heritage breed turkeys.  I have a breeding pair of Spanish Blacks and two Narragansett hens.  I'll be looking for a Narragansett tom this year.  I'm also looking for some Chanticleer chickens.
> I do love my goats, though.  I had llamas before the goats and am glad that I switched.  Llamas are buttholes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I heard about llamas, alpacas as well.
> I want a team of mules but am flabbergasted by the prices of mules
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow!  Those prices are cheap compared to the prices here.  Even owning equine stock is expensive.  Brome or timothy goes for $12 to $15 a bale.  And that's the local stuff.  Alfalfa won't even grow here unless you dump tons of lime on the soil.  We have very acidic soils here, great for blueberries but it sucks for hay.  I'd like to get some breeding Scottish Highland cattle.  They do well here and grass-fed beef is very marketable.  Some people make a bit of money selling yak meat, too.  Anything up here has to be winter hardy, of course.  I was surprised at how well my free-range chickens and turkeys did last winter.  The goats do well, except for the previously noted ears.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

hay is 2 to 15 for a 3 string bale at the feed store here.  I go to Cortez, co twice a year a pull back a 18wheeler flatbed full, so i dont pay that.


----------



## ozro

gallantwarrior said:


> ozro said:
> 
> 
> 
> i
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ozro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ozro said:
> 
> 
> 
> i usually trade or butcher the whethers, but i keep at least 3 billies around for protection. i have acerage, with range rights. there are fences around the perimeter of the range. they come home at night but free range during the day.
> the sheep i have a share in are on a range two ranges north, and always free range. the sheep (navajo churro)are never butchered. they are too rare, so someone will always trade for them. they give the wool that is spun into yarn to make navajo weavings.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice.  I've seen articles and pictures of Navajo churros.  I hope that as soon as I am developed enough I can bring in some Angoras.  My partner might be satisfied raising them because the whethers actually provide the best mohair.  I'm not sure that churros would do so well in this climate.  I do keep heritage breed turkeys.  I have a breeding pair of Spanish Blacks and two Narragansett hens.  I'll be looking for a Narragansett tom this year.  I'm also looking for some Chanticleer chickens.
> I do love my goats, though.  I had llamas before the goats and am glad that I switched.  Llamas are buttholes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I heard about llamas, alpacas as well.
> I want a team of mules but am flabbergasted by the prices of mules
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow!  Those prices are cheap compared to the prices here.  Even owning equine stock is expensive.  Brome or timothy goes for $12 to $15 a bale.  And that's the local stuff.  Alfalfa won't even grow here unless you dump tons of lime on the soil.  We have very acidic soils here, great for blueberries but it sucks for hay.  I'd like to get some breeding Scottish Highland cattle.  They do well here and grass-fed beef is very marketable.  Some people make a bit of money selling yak meat, too.  Anything up here has to be winter hardy, of course.  I was surprised at how well my free-range chickens and turkeys did last winter.  The goats do well, except for the previously noted ears.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


you really think those are fair prices?
you won't be the first to tell me i am being too cheap


----------



## gallantwarrior

ozro said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ozro said:
> 
> 
> 
> i
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ozro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice.  I've seen articles and pictures of Navajo churros.  I hope that as soon as I am developed enough I can bring in some Angoras.  My partner might be satisfied raising them because the whethers actually provide the best mohair.  I'm not sure that churros would do so well in this climate.  I do keep heritage breed turkeys.  I have a breeding pair of Spanish Blacks and two Narragansett hens.  I'll be looking for a Narragansett tom this year.  I'm also looking for some Chanticleer chickens.
> I do love my goats, though.  I had llamas before the goats and am glad that I switched.  Llamas are buttholes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I heard about llamas, alpacas as well.
> I want a team of mules but am flabbergasted by the prices of mules
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow!  Those prices are cheap compared to the prices here.  Even owning equine stock is expensive.  Brome or timothy goes for $12 to $15 a bale.  And that's the local stuff.  Alfalfa won't even grow here unless you dump tons of lime on the soil.  We have very acidic soils here, great for blueberries but it sucks for hay.  I'd like to get some breeding Scottish Highland cattle.  They do well here and grass-fed beef is very marketable.  Some people make a bit of money selling yak meat, too.  Anything up here has to be winter hardy, of course.  I was surprised at how well my free-range chickens and turkeys did last winter.  The goats do well, except for the previously noted ears.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you really think those are fair prices?
> you won't be the first to tell me i am being too cheap
Click to expand...

Maybe not fair where you are but in Alaska mules, or horses, are few and far between because it is so expensive to own one.  I did take care of a friend's Arabians for a while.  One stallion, three mares and a yearling.  The stallion was a hoot, the mares were brood horses, and that yearling was a terror.  The stallion was #1 in state but eventually the owner moved South because Alaska is a relatively closed competition and moving animals from here to there and back is expensive.  Probably lots of reasons why I don't have equine stock yet.  Plus, as age advances I find myself less able to deal with larger livestock.


----------



## ozro

gallantwarrior said:


> ozro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ozro said:
> 
> 
> 
> i
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ozro said:
> 
> 
> 
> I heard about llamas, alpacas as well.
> I want a team of mules but am flabbergasted by the prices of mules
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!  Those prices are cheap compared to the prices here.  Even owning equine stock is expensive.  Brome or timothy goes for $12 to $15 a bale.  And that's the local stuff.  Alfalfa won't even grow here unless you dump tons of lime on the soil.  We have very acidic soils here, great for blueberries but it sucks for hay.  I'd like to get some breeding Scottish Highland cattle.  They do well here and grass-fed beef is very marketable.  Some people make a bit of money selling yak meat, too.  Anything up here has to be winter hardy, of course.  I was surprised at how well my free-range chickens and turkeys did last winter.  The goats do well, except for the previously noted ears.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you really think those are fair prices?
> you won't be the first to tell me i am being too cheap
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe not fair where you are but in Alaska mules, or horses, are few and far between because it is so expensive to own one.  I did take care of a friend's Arabians for a while.  One stallion, three mares and a yearling.  The stallion was a hoot, the mares were brood horses, and that yearling was a terror.  The stallion was #1 in state but eventually the owner moved South because Alaska is a relatively closed competition and moving animals from here to there and back is expensive.  Probably lots of reasons why I don't have equine stock yet.  Plus, as age advances I find myself less able to deal with larger livestock.
Click to expand...


I have 3 horses, 2 mares and a gelding. just plain ranch horses. my knees have gotten so bad i dont enjoy riding anymore but i built a buckboard type wagon and pony one horse, so they all get worked. I inherited my grandfathers mule when he passed and have wanted another one ever since. 
i rent myself and my ponies out to a few different guides i know when they have rich folks pay for a hunt. I would love to have a chuckwagon and a team of mules to rent out that way.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Goats are just plain cute but they're not your pets. 

When I was a kid and now, as a vegetarian for, yikes, 40-ish years, no way would I ever confuse the two.


----------



## ozro

Luddly Neddite said:


> Goats are just plain cute but they're not your pets.
> 
> When I was a kid and now, as a vegetarian for, yikes, 40-ish years, no way would I ever confuse the two.



tell them that. they beg for treats, demand petting, learn tricks for treats and remember people


----------



## gallantwarrior

ozro said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ozro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ozro said:
> 
> 
> 
> i
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!  Those prices are cheap compared to the prices here.  Even owning equine stock is expensive.  Brome or timothy goes for $12 to $15 a bale.  And that's the local stuff.  Alfalfa won't even grow here unless you dump tons of lime on the soil.  We have very acidic soils here, great for blueberries but it sucks for hay.  I'd like to get some breeding Scottish Highland cattle.  They do well here and grass-fed beef is very marketable.  Some people make a bit of money selling yak meat, too.  Anything up here has to be winter hardy, of course.  I was surprised at how well my free-range chickens and turkeys did last winter.  The goats do well, except for the previously noted ears.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you really think those are fair prices?
> you won't be the first to tell me i am being too cheap
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe not fair where you are but in Alaska mules, or horses, are few and far between because it is so expensive to own one.  I did take care of a friend's Arabians for a while.  One stallion, three mares and a yearling.  The stallion was a hoot, the mares were brood horses, and that yearling was a terror.  The stallion was #1 in state but eventually the owner moved South because Alaska is a relatively closed competition and moving animals from here to there and back is expensive.  Probably lots of reasons why I don't have equine stock yet.  Plus, as age advances I find myself less able to deal with larger livestock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have 3 horses, 2 mares and a gelding. just plain ranch horses. my knees have gotten so bad i dont enjoy riding anymore but i built a buckboard type wagon and pony one horse, so they all get worked. I inherited my grandfathers mule when he passed and have wanted another one ever since.
> i rent myself and my ponies out to a few different guides i know when they have rich folks pay for a hunt. I would love to have a chuckwagon and a team of mules to rent out that way.
Click to expand...

Oh, yeah.  With me, it's the hips going out.  I rode with a hunting guide in NM out of Lake Roberts a couple of years and learned to respect mules.  They are loads smarter than horses, generally.  The vardo and Vanner would give me the opportunity to provide unique camping opportunities and access from my place in Willow.  In the winter, having a sled and horse would give people options for hayrides and sled rides.  I'd just switch from riding to driving.


----------



## yowsa

I saw no picture. This thread is a bit of a fraud.


----------



## yowsa

ozro said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> PS: I'm off-grid in Alaska.  Are you Apache?
> 
> 
> 
> no I am anglo
Click to expand...

In your signature. Thanks.


----------



## gallantwarrior

H


 


Here ya go!


----------

